# Bucks New Colors to be Green, Cream, and Blue



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582591920947363840

Looks like we'll finally be getting some official word on the long rumored new color scheme for the Bucks, and this tweet seems to be pointing towards green and orange. This is quite different from the many rumors that have been floating around of green, blue, and creme. Then again, Wednesday is April Fools Day...


So what do you think? Will it be green and orange? And if so, what are your thoughts on the Miami-esque palette?


----------



## Kreutz35

And now this image has leaked of a possible new logo. Green and cream


----------



## Kreutz35

This logo does fit with some of the early descriptions that were leaked from people that had allegedly seen it. one guy in particular had described it as an angrier looking deer with large antlers and a "M" built into its chest.


----------



## RollWithEm

That's a good looking logo.


----------



## Kreutz35

I also just noticed that there's a hidden basketball in the lower section of the antlers. Pretty snazzy.


----------



## Kreutz35

This also seems to kill that orange rumor. Possible April Fools Joke by the Bucks? It'll be interesting to see if that blue we've been hearing about shows up with the green and creme.


----------



## Bubbles

RollWithEm said:


> That's a good looking logo.


I'm digging it as well.


----------



## Basel

I like it.


----------



## RollWithEm

Kreutz35 said:


> I also just noticed that there's a hidden basketball in the lower section of the antlers. Pretty snazzy.


That's my favorite part of the logo. On point graphic design right there.


----------



## Kidd

I love it, the Bucks are going to be a cool team to follow for years to come.


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583076831089287168


----------



## Dissonance

Bad ass Bucks.


----------



## roux

Love the possible new look.. havent liked the bucks uniforms since like 1990


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583356974168834048
April Fools Troll?


----------



## RollWithEm

Definitely looks a little fishy, but that logo is still nice.


----------



## Dornado

So... there will be orange?


----------



## roux

If this is an April Fools joke I am going to be pretty pissed.


----------



## Kreutz35

Orange was an elaborate April Fools joke. Colors will be green, cream, and sky blue. More info to come on the 13th.


----------



## Kreutz35

Looks like the leaked logo on the glass (see my avi) is legit.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> Looks like the leaked logo on the glass (see my avi) is legit.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Kreutz35

The announcement video is online but I'm on mobile and can't post it right now.


----------



## Kidd

I like the orange though?


----------



## Dissonance

Kreutz35 said:


> The announcement video is online but I'm on mobile and can't post it right now.


----------



## Kreutz35

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583439599755661312


----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## ATLien

Unveiling the new logo on a beer mug is the most midwestern thing I've ever seen


----------



## Kreutz35

Just a leaked image of apparent new merchandise. Technically the new logo isn't announced yet.


----------



## Knick Killer

Awesome new logo.


----------



## GNG

Big improvement. Definitely stands out more. 

Whatever it was, either in green/red or green/purple, there was always something I didn't quite like about the (current) Buck.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think it looks sharp and is definitely an upgrade. Probably going to have to get me a t shirt or one of those sweet mugs!


----------



## Badger36

ATLien said:


> Unveiling the new logo on a beer mug is the most midwestern thing I've ever seen


Not to mention its the most Wisconsin things youve ever seen and this is coming from someone who lived in Wisconsin for 32 years.
I like the new colors and logo, especially the M. Id love to see them focus more on their connection with the city of Milwaukee and less on the, "Bucks" brand name.
It sounds like they are close to an arena deal too, so things are looking up.


----------



## Kreutz35

Official announcement of the team's new logos coming tonight.


----------



## Kreutz35

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12664472/inside-look-milwaukee-bucks-logo-redesign

A very interesting look inside the rebranding of the Bucks


----------



## Kreutz35

Here's a series of experimental sketches that were done


----------



## Kreutz35

When they first started doing the antlers, they wanted to go crazy and get really experimental just to see the way different ideas could work.


----------



## Kreutz35

When they first started doing the antlers, they wanted to go crazy and get really experimental just to see the way different ideas could work.


----------



## Kreutz35

The blue accents in the tertiary logo fall wherever the state of Wisconsin is bordered by water.


----------



## Kreutz35

Here's an interesting tidbit regarding the font used:



> Along the way, the Bucks made an interesting suggestion. "They said years ago, before computerized fonts, there were a few inconsistencies in the team's lettering that provided a bit of charm," Meyer says. "They challenged us to come up with something like that. That's how we ended up with those little notches in the '3' and '8,' for example. Those are technically wrong, but that was intentional. A controlled mistake."


----------



## Kreutz35

And a better look at the typeface


----------



## Kreutz35

And, of course, the final results


----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380




----------



## Bubbles

I can dig those.


----------



## roux

I love em.. 80's look is great


----------



## Basel

I really like them. Nicely done.


----------



## Kreutz35

Time to buy a Giannis jersey


----------



## EpicFailGuy

The road jersey is bad-ass. 

Well done, Bucks.


----------



## Kreutz35

I actually like the home jersey better. And I almost always prefer colored jerseys. May have to get a Giannis home and a Jabari road.


----------



## ATLien

Milwaukee gets an A+ for the new designs. Good stuff.


----------



## Pelicans808

I got to give Milwaukee an A+ as well for the new designs. I love the addition of cream into the color scheme.


----------



## Gronehestu

Wow, I definitely like these. 

By far the coolest part of all this is the blue edging on the state logo. I love that they acknowledge the water routes of the state because a lot of our collective history comes from those places. What a thing to see in an NBA logo design - bravo

I like the ball hidden in the antlers, too. Hadn't noticed that before. Frank Kaminsky would look great in these new uniforms, you know, if the ownership wanted to REALLY get our attention...nudge nudge


----------

